# Who's working on halloween on Fourth of July?



## Jjwilso5657 (Jul 21, 2012)

I am building my first paper mache ground breaker. Everyone is making fun of me for working on halloween props on the fourth. Happy Fourth of July everyone!!!:googly:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I do it every year. Hoping to get the projection screen built today.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll be working on projects all day until it's time to come in and get ready for the BBQ tonight.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Im wrapping up in a few minutes, and heading back to the farm, to put in a pool. I wont be doing anything but swimming and drinking until Monday, weather permitting.


----------



## Jjwilso5657 (Jul 21, 2012)

I love halloween. Wish I was swimming and drinking. Although I can't complain, it's a balmy 95 in dallas today. We had a cold front come through. Lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about a prop I need to fix. Does that count?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm thinking about a prop I need to fix. Does that count?


:jol:Oh Most Definitely!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

I wish I could be working on Halloween stuff . We have everything in storage for over a month now and don't close on our new home until August. To top things over, the internet service where I'm currently staying is really bad, dropping service randomly. Might just pick up some clay and paint tomorrow just to work on some small prop to hold me over.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Just finished working on a "mosaic" pumpkin! For Halloween of course!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Today I'm at work, and if I had any amount of foresight I would've brought a little project to work on here. Instead of working on props I've started out by making Halloween gifts for my fellow Halloween enthusiasts. Anything to avoid actually committing to a big project.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I take this week off every year (the week of July 4th) and all I do is work on Halloween. The whole family knows that this is my Halloween week. If the house is on fire they know not to bother asking me to help with the hose. All I do is Halloween this week. Got a lot done too, so far.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I got a lot of work done on my projection screen. The frame is built, but not bolted together yet(I forgot to go get the nuts, bolts, and washers this morning) So I guess I'll do that in the morning. Overall, it was a productive day, and now my wife can actually see how big the screen will be.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Had company over, so didn't get to work on anything. Now we are leaving for the Grand Canyon so won't work on anything this weekend. But I have all of next week off........


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I built the framework for our rear projection screen, then because I had to stay awake, I ordered a 5mW green laser and built the rest of the mechanism for a laser vortex. Geez, I'm such a Halloween nerd, lol.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Didnt really get any work done, but I did pick up some 12" glow sticks for my entry pilar lanterns an for the lantern that the tall ghost has. That will save power cords.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I wanted to but opted to work yesterday and take today off. When I got home I fed the dog, ate, turned on TV, watched the Back to the Future trilogy and started drinking beer. Needless to say, didn't get much done.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

guilty!! I even took bones to work on in my car during breaks at work. I'm terrible


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I built a big mechanical finger to test a design.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

worked on one all week in the evenings


----------

